# Brining Question



## jim van allen (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I hope this is in the corrct section of the frum and if it is not I apologize.  I am sorta new around here, but not a complete newbie to smoking meat.

In regards to brining though I am so I was hoping for some helpé  I have 2 5 lb Tamworth Pork fresh hams I want to brine then smoke, unfortunatley once i grab the ham from the farm I only have about 3-31/2 days to brine before I smoke them for Easter

WHat are some recommendations for how to brine them and what to use for the brine, any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## jim van allen (Apr 3, 2012)

btw that was two 5 lb hams not 25 lbs as it looked


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is a link to Pop's brine.  You do not have the recommended time frame so I would suggest sending him a PM to ask for guidance 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## jim van allen (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for that Scarbelly , I PM'ed him

I really hope that time isn't a negative affect on such nice pork


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 3, 2012)

My thinking is... If it's a fresh ham and you only want to brine it and not cure it (which i'm thinking is what you meant)... There is plenty of time for brine, but it won't be a ham it will be more like pulled pork...


----------



## jim van allen (Apr 6, 2012)

I have attached two photos of the pork roast in question, I have now realized through much help from DiggingDogFarm and Pops6927 that I will require a much longer brining time than a few days.  The first roast I have done a quick flavour brine but with my second roast i plan on fully brining before smoking


----------



## venture (Apr 6, 2012)

The pics helped.

I think you were saying fresh leg of pork as I don't consider it a "ham" until it us cured.  Older terminology would disagree with that in certain cases.

From the people I see you dealing with, I am sure you already have very good information.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 7, 2012)

Based on the size of your roasts, you would want to inject the brine as well as immerse them, even though they are boneless, the thickness dictates injection.  You are just allowing it to cure from the inside-out as well as from the outside-in and that the cure will reach all parts of the meat and not leave 'cure spots' of uncured product internally.

Make up your brine as directed, using Cure no. 1:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops-wet-curing-brine

inject the brine with an injector (or if you're going to be doing these consistently and continually, you would want to invest into a Curing Brine Pump (http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_45_231&products_id=25  )  -the difference is with a flavor injector, it squirts like a needle straight in.  A brining pump has perforations throughout the needle so it broadcasts the injection 90° into the meat in a 360° pattern, permeating the meat much more thoroughly.

You can cure them probably within 14 days with no problem.  Then, smoke and enjoy!


----------

